# Shafts on my new Aerocrown



## Ann knight (Aug 8, 2011)

Well after almost 10 weeks I finally have my new Aerocrown. I love it and I have not even hitched up to my boy yet






I am swallowing my pride in asking this question at the risk of sounding stupid. On the shafts there are 2 ( one on each shaft) it looks like stops . Are these to keep the tugs from sliding down the shaft and I am assuming that the tug hould be on the side closest to the end of the shaft . I hope you can understand what I am asking . Thanks for help . I want to make sure I do this right ....Ann


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 8, 2011)

Don't feel stupid! Yes, those are called "shaft stops" or "tug stops" and they do exactly what you think they do. Should your breeching fail the shaft stops will keep the shaft from sliding forward through the tug loops and letting the cart run up on your horse. Make sure the stops are positioned behind your tugs and then hitch up as normal.

Congratulations on your new vehicle! You know we want pictures.





Leia


----------



## Ann knight (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you Leia for your reply ( again



) . I will send pictures . I've looked at Angie's posts about her cart and it has really helped , so hopefully I can get mine balanced okay .

Thanks again your the best



....Ann


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 9, 2011)

whooo hooo, welcome to the aerocrown club.



I LOVE my new cart too!


----------



## Ann knight (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks ....I'm glad to a member



......Ann


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 9, 2011)

Congrats Ann! Mine makes me smile everytime I look at it. I can't wait to see pix and hear what you think.

Angie


----------



## Ann knight (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks Angie!

I am hoping to get out tomorrow ......I'll give a report . I will try to post pictures but i have not had any luck with trying to post a picture to the avatar .

I will appreciate any suggestions for adjustments ...I want to make it easy for my boy ....



...Ann


----------



## Ann knight (Aug 12, 2011)

Okay, I have 2 very unflattering pictures of me ....but this is not about me



! Please send any suggestions as I will really appreciate any help . Thanks.....Ann


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 12, 2011)

Cute turnout, Ann! Looks like you've got the shafts set up well already. I'd raise your breeching quite a bit in the back and maybe your breastcollar a tiny bit as well but overall everything looks good.





Leia


----------



## Ann knight (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you Leia

I'll do tha with the breast collar and breeching . I love the ride of this cart ......I think I will try to sell my other cart...it would be like going back to Economy after going first class



. Our property is very hilly and can be rough if you don't stay in the middle . I don't even bounce around on the aerocrown where my ee cart, I feel like I could fly out at times . The aerocrown is much lower which makes me feel a whole lot more comfortable . Of course , at 5x what my other cart cost , there should be a good ride



. This is so much fun ! .......Ann


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 12, 2011)

I have hills and bumps too and LOVE my aerocrown, sold my old cart and no going back. Glad you are happy with yours.

I use trace carriers on my harness because of the lower shafts, I don't see any on yours. Leia can explain if you need them or if they are just a good idea. I made mine out of little leather dog collars.

You really look nice in your new cart



 Adair


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 12, 2011)

Great job! You both look great



Leia gave you great suggestions on adjustments. Have fun with it and keep us posted with more pix.

I love mine





Angie


----------



## Ann knight (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Angie and Adair for your kind words ....I will try to get a better picture , where I don't look so serious



, it's not a flattering look ! I need to get a leather punch as I was able to move the breeching up but am on the last whole for the breast collar . Now , all I need to do is get out and practise 



. Thanks for your help .....Ann


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 13, 2011)

There was a person in the cart?



Seriously, who looks at the person?!





Adair is right, you should have some trace carriers hanging from the breeching ring. The angles were so correct that my eye didn't catch the lack! But I bet when you stop hard or going downhill the traces will still slacken and droop and we want to keep them from doing that so close to his hocks.

Use your own judgment on the breastcollar, it's pretty much correct but I thought there might be a little room for you to inch it up just a bit without pressing on his windpipe. I could be wrong! The pad makes it hard to tell.

Leia


----------



## georgiegirl (Aug 18, 2011)

Ann knight said:


> Well after almost 10 weeks I finally have my new Aerocrown. I love it and I have not even hitched up to my boy yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new AeroCrowne. I know you will love it. I just got my MiniCrowne and it sure spoils you to have something so nice.

The only problem I have had is with the shafts. One loosened and somehow managed to go back into the "receiver" about 2 extra inches and then got stuck!! I had no idea how I was going to get the situation straightened out. Fortunately MDH is good with that type of problem. It is now marked with a little nick for the length and a little nick for the proper placement. It doesnt detract from the cart at all as he placed the little markers on the under side of the shaft.

I know they are supposed to be easily taken off and on. Just keep a measuring tape handy. Maybe there are tricks to the shaft deal that someone can share.

Other than that I have no complaints at all.

Georganne


----------



## Ann knight (Aug 21, 2011)

Georganne

I had a hard time getting the shafts to the right length. My problem was the oposite and my favourite tool is the rubber mallett



I know it says you could cut them off but there isn't any way I want to start cutting my expensive cart ( it cost me an extra $700. to get it here with taxes and shipping ) . I have marked the shafts and measured and it seems good . I love the cart and am starting to feel more comfortable in it . I do love where we live but I wish I could try the cart on level ground because it seems to be we are either going uphill where i wish i was 50 lbs lighter , or I am holding on for dear life going downhill , hoping I am in the middle of the trail



. i just make sure I have my helmet on





Ann


----------



## georgiegirl (Aug 21, 2011)

Ann knight said:


> Georganne
> 
> I had a hard time getting the shafts to the right length. My problem was the oposite and my favourite tool is the rubber mallett
> 
> ...


The shipping is the killer. The shipping on mine came out about the same way yours did. However, isnt it fun to get to peek into the crate and see your new cart?.

Sure beats having to lay out all the pieces and try to figure out what goes to what.

I think I have the shaft problem solved.

Enjoy your ride!!!

Georganne


----------

